# New Cardio Codes



## dballard2004 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can someone please explain the new CPT codes of 93288-93289 and 93294-93295?  What is the differance between "in person" vs. "remote?"  What code is reported if the patient has more than one check in a 90 day period?  Would you report a programming device evaluation code 93279-93284 as well as interrogation device evaluation code 93294-93295 when a check is performed?  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 21, 2008)

Any insight?


----------



## kea718 (Nov 21, 2008)

The American College of Cardiology had a great webinar titled "Cardiac Device Monitoring & Coding Update for 2009 last Friday.  If you go to their website I believe they have the webinar and the slides available.  If I remember correctly, they addressed your specific question. 

Best of luck,
Kim


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 21, 2008)

Any other opinions?


----------



## OliviaPrice (Dec 12, 2008)

"In Person" is a face to face interrogation where "Remote" is where the interrogation information is transmitted by phone or the internet.  

It is my understanding you are not to charge for any additional pacer checks within the remote 90 day period, unless it is the final check and is more then a 30 day monitoring period.

The programming device codes include the face to face interrogation, so you would not report the face to face interrogation codes separate from the programming.  You can bill a programming code within the 90 day period of the remote interrogation.


----------

